# "John Doe" coming to UK TV



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2003)

I was harassing the SciFi channel about "Firefly" and in the course of one email named a few other shows I would love to see them air (John Doe, Haunted, Veritas, Miracles) and as part of their reply it was mentioned that John Doe is coming to the channel sometime in the future.

Nice one!



> I can also tell you that we shall be airing John Doe in the very near future, though I do not have a start date as of yet.


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 27, 2003)

cool, if u havent seen any of the eps for this show, its great, just saw the season finale, it was a shocker:rolly2:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2003)

I saw the second or third ep, and wasn't that impressed, but I think that was largely because I hadn't seen it before, and missed the previously on.

I will be giving the show a chance to impress me from the beginning...


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 27, 2003)

glad to hear it, hope u like it:rolly2:


----------



## little smaug (Apr 27, 2003)

What's it about?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 27, 2003)

From www.fox.com/johndoe :



> So                what am I? Escaped mental patient? Alien that sees in black and                white? Government lobotomy experiment? What else was I to think?                For a guy who had all the answers, I didn?t have the ones                that mattered the most.? - John Doe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the season one finale just aired in the U.S. on Friday - I have a feeling that it won't get picked up for another year, but you never know.


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah well we can hope, but it is good either way:rolly2:


----------



## little smaug (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Tabitha, it sounds good!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2003)

No probs - I doubt we'll actually see any episodes before September, but in the meantime don't forget to watch's SciFi's other US acquisition, "Firefly", which starts on the 12th May.


----------

